# RecipeDB - Bizier's Columbus &amp; Palisade Ale



## Bizier (26/5/09)

Bizier's Columbus & Palisade Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes 14 days on primary14 days conditioning at 0 degrees celsius with gelatine finingsKit was Coopers Cerveza, not "Coopers LME - Light"PERLE is actually Palisade hop variety - PERLE WAS NOT USED   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.2 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.2 kg Weyermann Carahell     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1.3 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      45 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    45 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 50 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 14 days


----------



## Yob (25/2/13)

doing a search on this hop brought up very little...

I found THIS which seems to have it right up my alley.. so who's played with it apart from Bizier (link broken BTW)

seems I musthave been drunkenly searching HERE but still without a lot of wide reports..


----------

